# Outlook 2003 doesn't open links



## esm (Nov 29, 2003)

Hi, I run Office 2003 on XP Pro sp2.

All off a sudden, outlook doesn't open links im e-mail messages anymore. A blurb pops up that tells me that, because of security settings, the link won't open. I also noticed that on top of open messages it says something like: message opened in internet zone. Can someone tell me where to start looking?

Thanks,

esm


----------



## Wasisnt (Mar 31, 2006)

Try this link

http://www.onlinecomputertips.com/troubleshooting/iefix.html


----------

